# Hands Free Phone Issue



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Problem: The volume of the person I'm speaking with is really soft compared to "Bitchin' Betty's" voice when I speak the commands and phone number. I have to turn the radio up to almost 30, just to hear the person's voice. The phone rings are super loud when the radio's volume is up at 30, too. Basically, everything seems normal except for the volume of the person I'm talking with.

I do have the AutoVolume up to max (even though I think it only makes a marginal difference. Still wouldn't explain why the rings are not unusually soft, just the person's voice.

Any other ideas?


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

somethings wrong. bring it back to the dealer to check. mine works great.


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

yep, bring it back. something is wrong


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Guess I'll have to do that. Thanks guys.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Does this condition exist when you use it with any bluetooth phone, or is it just your model? What make/model phone are you using?


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

What's weird is that it just started doing it recently. Wasn't that way when I first got the car.

Phone is a Pantech something-or-other.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Something changed somewhere then, thats frustrating .

The first thing is to figure out, is it the car, the phone, or an interaction between the two causing the issue.
If all BT phones are too quiet, then the car is the issue. Then you have to figure out is it a setting or a part that is not performing well.
If other BT phones are loud enough then it is the phone. Again, is it a setting or a bad hard part? Do you have another vehicle that you can hook this phone up to? This may be enlightening as well.
If the other phones work in your car, and the phone works in other cars, then it is an interaction issue. While it is good that neither party is broken, its a bugger to try to hammer out why they wont work together.

When do you get your next phone upgrade .


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

GMMillwright said:


> Problem: The volume of the person I'm speaking with is really soft compared to "Bitchin' Betty's" voice when I speak the commands and phone number. I have to turn the radio up to almost 30, just to hear the person's voice. The phone rings are super loud when the radio's volume is up at 30, too. Basically, everything seems normal except for the volume of the person I'm talking with.
> 
> I do have the AutoVolume up to max (even though I think it only makes a marginal difference. Still wouldn't explain why the rings are not unusually soft, just the person's voice.
> 
> Any other ideas?


My guess is that the volume on your phone is not all the way....this happens all the time on my blackberry....I always check the volume on my phone and that is the problem


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Phone volume is maxxed out. I need to take the time to test other phones in my car. If not for my contract, I'd switch carriers and get a smart(er) phone.


----------

